# Tiziana Cantone si è suicidata. Protagonista di video hard.



## admin (13 Settembre 2016)

E' finita nel peggiore dei modi la vicenda di Tiziana Cantone, donna divenuta celebre, la scorsa primavera, a causa di alcuni video hard che giravano in rete ( http://www.milanworld.net/tiziana-c...ideo-bravo-storia-del-video-hard-vt28373.html ). La donna, trentunenne, aveva provato a cambiare identità ma ormai era entrata all'interno di un meccanismo infernale dal quale era impossibile uscire. In passato aveva già provato a togliersi la vita. Tiziana si è impiccata all'interno della casa in cui viveva insieme alla madre.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Settembre 2016)

Sarà un'operazione di marketing anche questa..

Scherzi a parte, il lato cinico mi dice che questo è quello che può succedere vivendo "a caso" e nell'ingenuità. Si fa riprendere mentre succhia uccelli, tradendo per giunta. Questo ha delle conseguenze, soprattutto nell'era di internet.

Comunque sarei curioso di sentire il discorso del prete al funerale


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2016)

E' davvero difficile dire qualcosa a riguardo.
RIP.


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' davvero difficile dire qualcosa a riguardo.
> RIP.



Credo di capire perfettamente quel che intendi perché anch'io, in tutta franchezza, non riesco veramente a trovare qualcosa da dire. Provo un misto di tristezza, disgusto e sgomento, ma davvero non so cosa altro aggiungere.
RIP.


----------



## S T B (14 Settembre 2016)

boh non conosco la vicenda, ma trovo che sia di una tristezza assoluta una fine così per una ragazza così giovane. Anche perchè si può sbagliare tutti e una seconda possibilità, ma anche una terza la si dovrebbe sempre avere. Ma a volte basta una sciocchezza per non riuscire a riprendersi più. RIP.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2016)

Può essere stato imbarazzante e volgare quanto volete ciò che le è successo, anche per colpa sua, ma questa non era certamente la fine che meritava. Non aveva fatto del male a nessuno, eppure glien'è stato fatto tanto. Dispiace, RIP.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2016)

Dispiace,

ma sinceramente beccassi la mia fidanzata cornificandomi ed a girare video hard con SVARIATE altre persone , beh penso gli augurerei molto di peggio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2016)

Oggi giorno l'idiozia e l'ingenuità (anche se vabbé, ingenuità a volte è un concetto che fa troppo rima con esibizionismo) si pagano care..

Donne e soprattutto Ragazze svegliatevi e smettetela di volere l'uomo "st........" per poi lamentarvi quando si rivela per ciò che è


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Settembre 2016)

triste storia, la mia unica speranza è che sia una messa in scena per il cambio di identità


----------



## wfiesso (14 Settembre 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> triste storia, la mia unica speranza è che sia una messa in scena per il cambio di identità



Glielo auguro davvero ...


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2016)

Non riesco a dispiacermi, mica l'hanno ammazzata. Sapeva benissimo i rischi di farsi filmare in certi atteggiamenti.
Poi in generale io trovo il suicidio un atto di codardia estrema.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Settembre 2016)

Nel 2015 sai benissimo che una volta su un cellulare un video è potenzialmente visibile dal Mondo. Non era intelligente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Settembre 2016)

Io non ho voglia di esprimere nessun parere perchè sarebbe del tutto superfluo. Una vita spezzata, una ragazza giovanissima e immagino la rabbia e la disperazione dei genitori.

Riposa in pace e speriamo che la tua scomparsa ridicola e prematura serva a ragazze nel futuro per evitare di cadere nello stesso errore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2016)

Premesso che vedere un persona esasperata al punto di togliersi la vita per una piccolezza del genere fa dispiacere,certe robe che sto leggendo mi fanno sbarrare gli occhi.
Stiamo parlando di una ragazza che si è fatta riprendere mentre spompinava uno che non era suo marito,dicendo e facendosi dire le peggio porcate. Ripeto,è una tragedia,ma sembra che si stia parlando di Giovanna d'Arco...
La cosa peggiore però è ovviamente la reazione che si è vista in giro: serie discussioni sulla responsabilità personale e la prudenza in un mondo che non segue i dettami del "giusto" e "sbagliato"? Macché. "società maschilista","femminicidio di massa" e altre amenità,spesso divulgate dagli stessi che,ai tempi,due risate e due retweet su quel "Bravoh" se li fecero.
Speriamo solo che il suo caso ne eviti altri in futuro.


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2016)

Nessuno vuole santificarla, non è questo il punto. Il fatto è che per quanto lei possa aver sbagliato ed essere stata ingenua (in tutta sincerità non credo che si sarebbe fatta riprendere se avesse saputo che tutta Italia ci avrebbe marciato sopra così come dubito che avesse dato l'assenso a diffindere il filmato) stiamo sempre parlando di una persona che si è tolta la vita. È inevitabile che la cosa colpisca e faccia riflettere, magari anche tutti quelli che all'epoca risero di gusto e si unirono al tormentone "Bravoh".


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nessuno vuole santificarla, non è questo il punto. Il fatto è che per quanto lei possa aver sbagliato ed essere stata ingenua (in tutta sincerità non credo che si sarebbe fatta riprendere se avesse saputo che tutta Italia ci avrebbe marciato sopra così come dubito che avesse dato l'assenso a diffindere il filmato) stiamo sempre parlando di una persona che si è tolta la vita. È inevitabile che la cosa colpisca e faccia riflettere, magari anche tutti quelli che all'epoca risero di gusto e si unirono al tormentone "Bravoh".



Ma quando ti fai riprendere mentre scopi con uno preso a caso che ti aspetti che ci faccia con quel filmato? Che ti sottoponga una richiesta formale scritta per divulgarlo? Ma veramente siamo alla giustificazione di tutto..
Quando le ragazze non sanno giudicare l'uomo che hanno di fronte, o peggio ancora, cercano proprio i tipi da cui dovrebbero girare alla larga non le ritengo più vittime, o solo entro certi limiti..come quelle che scrivono ai carcerati o che si vanno a mettere col figlio del boss o il noto mascalzone del paese..e poi si "stupiscono" se sta gente qui, di fronte ad un rifiuto, reagisce con violenza..
Stai certo che l'uomo normale, se una donna lo lascia nell'80-90% dei casi se ne fa una ragione, ci sta male al limite ma non arriva alla violenza..
I mascalzoni invece nel 90% dei casi arrivano alla violenza COME PREVEDIBILE (che non vuol dire giusto o legale, ma non mi fanno pena quelle che vanno coi derelitti della società e poi piangono)


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2016)

E' una cosa complicatissima, e non mi sento di dare giudizi. L'unica cosa certa è che nel mondo di oggi, un The Truman Show amplificato per 30, non puoi permetterti il minimo errore e la minima distrazione.

Tra l'altro, se uno ci riflette, non ha fatto niente di che. Il mondo è pieno di donne (e uomini) che tradiscono. Si è fatta riprendere, ha sbagliato, e l'ha pagata carissima.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una cosa complicatissima, e non mi sento di dare giudizi. L'unica cosa certa è che nel mondo di oggi, un The Truman Show amplificato per 30, non puoi permetterti il minimo errore e la minima distrazione.
> 
> Tra l'altro, se uno ci riflette, non ha fatto niente di che. Il mondo è pieno di donne (e uomini) che tradiscono. Si è fatta riprendere, ha sbagliato, e l'ha pagata carissima.



Sono d'accordo con te. E' difficile, difficilissimo dire qualcosa.


----------



## Heaven (14 Settembre 2016)

Storia sfortunata. Dispiace per lei, ma la colpa non è di nessuno

Prendere in giro quel video era normale per non dire legittimo


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quando ti fai riprendere mentre scopi con uno preso a caso che ti aspetti che ci faccia con quel filmato? Che ti sottoponga una richiesta formale scritta per divulgarlo? Ma veramente siamo alla giustificazione di tutto..
> Quando le ragazze non sanno giudicare l'uomo che hanno di fronte, o peggio ancora, cercano proprio i tipi da cui dovrebbero girare alla larga non le ritengo più vittime, o solo entro certi limiti..come quelle che scrivono ai carcerati o che si vanno a mettere col figlio del boss o il noto mascalzone del paese..e poi si "stupiscono" se sta gente qui, di fronte ad un rifiuto, reagisce con violenza..
> Stai certo che l'uomo normale, se una donna lo lascia nell'80-90% dei casi se ne fa una ragione, ci sta male al limite ma non arriva alla violenza..
> I mascalzoni invece nel 90% dei casi arrivano alla violenza COME PREVEDIBILE (che non vuol dire giusto o legale, ma non mi fanno pena quelle che vanno coi derelitti della società e poi piangono)



Qua nessuno giustifica il suo comportamento. Soltanto che trovo veramente assurdo che per un errore (il farsi riprendere e il non pensare alle conseguenze) una persona debba essere messa alla gogna in modo così pesante fino ad arrivare a questo. Per uno sbaglio, per una cosa che comunque sono affari suoi e al massimo del tizio che ha cornificato. Cioè il "Bravoh" sono arrivato persino a spiattellarlo in tutte le serate in discoteca per un certo periodo, eh. 
Comunque io non sto giudicando nemmeno chi all'epoca ci rise su per questa cosa, si tratta di vedere la vicenda sotto più punti di vista e con un po' meno cinismo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Qua nessuno giustifica il suo comportamento. Soltanto che trovo veramente assurdo che per un errore (il farsi riprendere e il non pensare alle conseguenze) una persona debba essere messa alla gogna in modo così pesante fino ad arrivare a questo. Per uno sbaglio, per una cosa che comunque sono affari suoi e al massimo del tizio che ha cornificato. Cioè il "Bravoh" sono arrivato persino a spiattellarlo in tutte le serate in discoteca per un certo periodo, eh.
> Ogni tanto bisognerebbe anche cercare di vedere le cose con meno cinismo.



Se ti può consolare io non ho manco mai visto il video..in ogni caso è il prezzo del vippismo..una volta la gente non cercava in ogni modo di apparire, ora si, quando va male si pagano le conseguenze..
Poi nessuno l'ha costretta a suicidarsi, e come diceva un altro utente sopra, adesso sono tutti sostenitori della ragazza..prima invece ci si rideva pesantemente..
Comunque mi fanno più pena quei poveracci finiti su youtube perché stavano urinando dietro la strada e il bimbominkia di turno li ha ripresi..


----------



## vota DC (14 Settembre 2016)

Il diritto di oblio non dovrebbe esistere, altro che cambio di identità. Vale anche se non ci sono reati o condanne in mezzo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Settembre 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> una seconda possibilità, ma anche una terza la si dovrebbe sempre avere


Assolutamente. In questo caso doveva essere lei stessa a crearsi una nuova vita. Per quanto la colpa quasi la darei anche alla società che sbeffeggia la gente senza pietà, non poteva pretendere che la gente smettesse di ridere di lei. Doveva lasciare l'Italia e farsi una nuova vita altrove. Lei si è creata il problema, lei poteva risolverlo.



BB7 ha scritto:


> Poi in generale io trovo il suicidio un atto di codardia estrema.


Per quello che so (e mi auguro di non approfondire mai la questione :d) non è proprio così. Chi è in preda a una depressione devastante vede il sucidio come il minore dei mali, o comunque come una scelta obbligata. Credo sia difficile immagine il malessere mentale sotto depressione per chi non lo ha mai provato. Sicuramente vivere accerchiati e bombardati e insultati online e per le strade ti distrugge. Se pure non si fosse suicidata la sua vita probabilmente era già pesantemente compromessa da tempo.

Spero che questa storia servirà a salvare la vita a qualcun altra in futuro. 
Mi viene da pensare se un giorno sarò genitore...credo sia fondamentale dare educazione e protezione. Protezione ed educazione.


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se ti può consolare io non ho manco mai visto il video..in ogni caso è il prezzo del vippismo..*una volta la gente non cercava in ogni modo di apparire*, ora si, quando va male si pagano le conseguenze..
> Poi nessuno l'ha costretta a suicidarsi, e come diceva un altro utente sopra, adesso sono tutti sostenitori della ragazza..prima invece ci si rideva pesantemente..
> Comunque mi fanno più pena quei poveracci finiti su youtube perché stavano urinando dietro la strada e il bimbominkia di turno li ha ripresi..


Una volta non si faceva perche non c'era internet,smartphone ecc...
Per il resto sono d accordo con te.
Ricordiamoci che questa ragazza ha mandato volontariamente i video ai suoi amichetti...ed ha pure perso una causa contro vari social network.
Per la morte in se è inutile spendere parole...riposi in pace.


----------



## Nicco (14 Settembre 2016)

Più che condannare la donna che tradisce, succhia il pipi e si fa riprendere, io condannerei una società che non riesce ad accettare la cosa, in modo ipocrita e falso, perché siamo tutti santi e schiavi del perbenismo all'apparenza ma sappiamo che sono cose che possono succedere a tutti e neanche così raramente, al di là dell'essere ripresa.


----------



## Brain84 (15 Settembre 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a dispiacermi, mica l'hanno ammazzata. Sapeva benissimo i rischi di farsi filmare in certi atteggiamenti.
> *Poi in generale io trovo il suicidio un atto di codardia estrema.*



Evitiamo di parlare così a cuor leggero di certi argomenti perchè bisogna passarci per capirli, altrimenti meglio lasciar proprio perdere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Settembre 2016)

come sempre la gente parla e sparla senza conoscere bene la storia , a quanto pare il ragazzo si eccitava a fare la parte del cornuto consapevole, aveva convinto la poveretta a partecipare a questi giochetti sessuali perversi, purtroppo i video anziche rimanere privati tra i partecipanti a questo gioco di ruolo sono finiti in rete.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Settembre 2016)

Ma cosa c'aveva questa nella testa?
ke tristezza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> come sempre la gente parla e sparla senza conoscere bene la storia , *a quanto pare il ragazzo si eccitava a fare la parte del cornuto consapevole, aveva convinto la poveretta a partecipare a questi giochetti sessuali perversi*, purtroppo i video anziche rimanere privati tra i partecipanti a questo gioco di ruolo sono finiti in rete.



Premesso che a quanto sostieni stiamo nel campo delle ipotesi, si ritorna a quello che dicevo più su: donne e ragazze svegliatevi e imparate a selezionare gli uomini..vi pare NORMALE uno che si comporta così??
Uno che si eccita a guardare la sua donna farsela con altri è un malato, e dovrebbe essere curato altro che..una che sta con uno del genere ci dovrebbe arrivare da sola che è fuori di testa e quindi imprevedibile..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premesso che a quanto sostieni stiamo nel campo delle ipotesi, si ritorna a quello che dicevo più su: donne e ragazze svegliatevi e imparate a selezionare gli uomini..vi pare NORMALE uno che si comporta così??
> Uno che si eccita a guardare la sua donna farsela con altri è un malato, e dovrebbe essere curato altro che..una che sta con uno del genere ci dovrebbe arrivare da sola che è fuori di testa e quindi imprevedibile..



ognuno si eccita come pare e piace a lui, non voglio giudicare i gusti sessuali di nessuno, a mio avviso il problema è un altro, il sottostimare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ognuno si eccita come pare e piace a lui, non voglio giudicare i gusti sessuali di nessuno, a mio avviso * il problema è un altro, il sottostimare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni*.



Su questo mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo..
Però scusa ma secondo me è anche ora di finirla co sto politically correct a tutti i costi...smettiamola co sta cosa che ci hanno infilato in testa che tutto è normale, che tutto va bene, che tutto è giusto...
Una persona che si eccita a guardare la moglie o compagna con altri è una persona malata, non è "uno libero di fare quello che vuole"..per favore torniamo ad avere un po' di razionalità e ad ammettere che esistono comportamenti che QUALIFICANO chi li compie..(e non mi riferisco a farsi un filmino, quello ha anche un senso nell'era del *****..ma filmare la moglie con altri..ma dai su...)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Su questo mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo..
> Però scusa ma secondo me è anche ora di finirla co sto politically correct a tutti i costi...smettiamola co sta cosa che ci hanno infilato in testa che tutto è normale, che tutto va bene, che tutto è giusto...
> Una persona che si eccita a guardare la moglie o compagna con altri è una persona malata, non è "uno libero di fare quello che vuole"..per favore torniamo ad avere un po' di razionalità e ad ammettere che esistono comportamenti che QUALIFICANO chi li compie..(e non mi riferisco a farsi un filmino, quello ha anche un senso nell'era del *****..ma filmare la moglie con altri..ma dai su...)



non voglio aprire il dibatto su cosa sia normale e cosa no, pure l'omosessualità prima compariva sui libri come disturbo ed ora non è più cosi. Se vogliamo trovare la morale in questa triste storia è proprio il non sottostimare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, prima di fare qualcosa si dovrebbe tener conto del caso peggiore (il worst case scenario ) e poi agire di conseguenza


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non voglio aprire il dibatto su cosa sia normale e cosa no, pure l'omosessualità prima compariva sui libri come disturbo ed ora non è più cosi. Se vogliamo trovare la morale in questa triste storia è proprio il non sottostimare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, prima di fare qualcosa si dovrebbe tener conto del caso peggiore (il worst case scenario ) e poi agire di conseguenza



Esatto..invece troppo spesso non si tiene conto affatto di ciò..i giovani di oggi mi fanno una pena indicibile..

Comunque proprio perché la coscienza comune è ampiamente mutevole (una volta la pedofilia era considerata come la massima espressione dell'amore) credo che usare il buon senso invece che la tolleranza della società sia meglio..e il buon senso mai dirà che godere che la propria compagna va con altri è una cosa normale (non a caso quanti amano sta pratica? 1 omo ogni 10mila? 1 ogni 100mila?)..


----------

